

Gobs of data - abraham
http://blog.golang.org/2011/03/gobs-of-data.html

======
supersillyus
I find the discussion of misfeatures in protocol buffers to be interesting.
I'd always found default values and required fields to be superficially
appealing but questionable in practice, and it's kinda nice to see that
validated by someone with an insider perspective.

------
rch
Since I started watching Go evolve, I've stopped wondering what I would want
from a new programming language. Seems like they have a pretty good idea
already.

